

Ask HN: Review site for watching current news as TV - wave

Tiltview.com streams current news video as TV. The service monitors news websites in and brings you current and breaking news from all around the world.<p>It started as a personal project. I was watching the news on web more often, but visiting different websites to watch news from different sources seems hard work. Created Tiltview so that it gathers important and current news and play it on single page.<p>Created mostly using jQuery talking to the server to get a list of videos to play.<p>Site:<p>http://tiltview.com
======
togasystems
This is great. As a Canadian that is thinking about using Boxee as a
replacement for cable, this fixes the void of news stations.

Do you plan on bringing this to boxee? How about localization?

Good job.

------
WadeWilliams
Very cool. Unfortunately I just dont like to watch the news. It takes too much
time, I could blow through several text articles faster.

Consider blowing this out from just "news" to an array of sortable niche
topics and you might have something more interesting to a more diverse
audience.

------
kefs
Thank you. Your app may the reason I finally quit my cable tv in the near
future. I only subscribe for news and filler.. and since i'm addicted to
breaking news, your site is perfect!

In regard to the source sites.. is there a list anywhere? is the plan to make
it customizable?

------
wave
Clickable: <http://tiltview.com>

